# Cutting finished (14kg lost) in 3 months **PICTURES**



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

My first ever cut! (Unfortunately I have no before pics)

Three of the hardest months of my life changing my diet / training regime all the time and dropping as low as 1500 calories a day. Also serious mood swings when trying Keto diet, also tried the timed carbs diet. But i think it was all worth while. -14kg lighter here I am!!!!



Now time for a clean bulk - Im not getting fat again!!!!!!!


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Well done mate, any before pics?


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice work!

Purely from a selfish point of view Id have liked to have seen what 14kgs looked liked before and after.

I think I`ll probably need to go from about 118kg to 90kg (more I know) but always good to see the shift in a pic

Keep ot up!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Before pics would have made a better thread but well done mate, lean as fcuk, whats your weight now, and what did you start at?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Purely from a selfish point of view Id have liked to have seen what 14kgs looked liked before and after.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately i have no before pics. I hated the way i looked when i got that big no surprise surprise i never took my top off. I was 94kg ish and am now 80.4kg


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good (no ****). Looking at similar numbers myself, always feels like an age when your shifting the weight.


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers for all your comments!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

post your diet inc.


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

tony10 said:


> post your diet inc.


Diet hmmmmm

- Started off just eating healthy and running 20+miles a weeks. And doing weights x4 times a week

- Then i started to concentrate on my diet which was about 50%protein - 20%fat and 30%carbs. I would only consume carbs in the mornings. And consumed 2500 calories a day, no sugar and 100% clean. (I did this lowering the calorie intake for most the diet)

- Then i tried Keto diet for 2 weeks (didnt work for me i hated it) Lowering intake to 2000 calories

- Then i changed diet right at end for last couple of weeks and tried timed carbs diet. Lowering my intake as low as 1500 calories a day.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you work as well?

If so running 20+ miles and 9-5 job. That's some effort. Tops.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Out of interest, how far into the cut were your abs visible?

I have gone from about 22% to 14-15% in the last few months (while managing to only loose 2lb in overall mass :thumb: ), currently only have the top two abs showing so far.

Could give me an idea how many more lbs of fat I need to lose


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Need2Grow said:


> Out of interest, how far into the cut were your abs visible?
> 
> I have gone from about 22% to 14-15% in the last few months (while managing to only loose 2lb in overall mass :thumb: ), currently only have the top two abs showing so far.
> 
> Could give me an idea how many more lbs of fat I need to lose


Well I'm at 11% and unless I stand really upright in the morning and tense to **** I still can barely see mine :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

this thread would be 4 million times more interesting with before pics.

Good job though


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

before pics


----------

